# Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi or just Dayan V Zhanchi?



## Noodleleg (Jul 21, 2011)

I just ordered an Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi, but I have heard it is veery sluggish... Should I get the regular one or go hardcore speed cubing with my Ultimate? By the way... Zhanchi is FOR THE WIN!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 21, 2011)

you've gotta be kidding me: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...hi-vs-Regular-Dayan-Zhanchi&highlight=zhanchi


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...Regular-Dayan-Zhanchi&highlight=lubix+zhanchi

edit: ninja'ed


----------



## Noodleleg (Jul 21, 2011)

Omg I am sooooo sorry... I SWEAR I did not know there was a thread like it... But still...


----------



## Noodleleg (Jul 23, 2011)

I just got my Ultimate ZhanChi today and it is... Flipping amazingggggg! It is now, the godly ZhanChi... Loooveee it!


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jul 23, 2011)

puzzlemaster said:


> you've gotta be kidding me: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...hi-vs-Regular-Dayan-Zhanchi&highlight=zhanchi


 
i thought the SAME exact thing. its always by people with like 6 posts too >:-0 but its okay i forgive him


----------



## Tall5001 (Jul 23, 2011)

really it doesnt matter what one you get either buy it pre modded or buy it normal and mod it and lube it your self end result is pretty much the same the ultimate just has better tensions


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Jul 24, 2011)

Meh, for me the Lubix Zhanchi wasn't worth it. I'm waiting on them to contact me about a refund. It did get better as I broke it in, however, I still think the regular one is better.


----------



## Erdos (Jul 25, 2011)

So far on this forum, I've only heard bad/neutral things about the Lubix Zhanchi, particularly about its 'gummy feeling'. Nevertheless, I bought it to test it for myself. If I don't like it, I'll just return it and get the regular Zhanchi, so I basically get the best of both worlds. The only thing bad about the plan is the long wait for the Lubix Zhanchi..


----------

